# Biabrewer.info



## PistolPatch (10/8/08)

Well, it seems that BIAB is well and truly under way. There are around 50 AHBer's on Ned's BIAB Brewer Register already, many more not on the register and our friends in the US seem to have taken a liking to it as well - one of these guys (well done Goober) just scored 47/50 in a comp!

A fair whack of time has been spent answering questions on BIAB by many enthusiastic traditional brewers or by budding new all-grainers. ThirstyBoy has put in some mammoth efforts here and in the US for quite some time :icon_cheers: You reckon his tireless efforts alone would be enough but I still even find myself writing several essays a week to someone here or on the other side of the world.

While this is all good, a lot of the questions asked on BIAB have already been answered but are buried deep within the one BIAB thread and many other more advanced questions we now have answers to, have not been written well or publicly as yet. It's well overdue that essential info on BIAB was available a place easy for those who want answers at their level and easy for those who provide them!

A BJCP judge who likes the old BIAB, recommended creating an .info site on the web. He said it would cost just a few dollars. I followed his advice and clicked on a whole lot of buttons (whilst drinking a BIAB LCPA clone) and a lot more dollars later :blink:, we suddenly had www.BIABrewer.info




You can have a look there now. It needs a bit of work eh?




Both traditional brewers and budding AGrs here got BIAB off the ground. (One or two of you already have a mention on the site.) Im hoping that the same sort of passionate brewers who love seeing brewers cracking and mastering all-grain will be able to offer their expertise, time, experience or advice to make the above .info site an easy to use info source. 

If you want to play a part in this, can help out or have any suggestions, comments or wants, please let me know.



Spot ya,

Pat


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/8/08)

PistolPatch said:


> Well, it seems that BIAB is well and truly under way. There are around 50 AHBer's on Ned's BIAB Brewer Register already, many more not on the register and our friends in the US seem to have taken a liking to it as well - one of these guys (well done Goober) just scored 47/50 in a comp!
> 
> A fair whack of time has been spent answering questions on BIAB by many enthusiastic traditional brewers or by budding new all-grainers. ThirstyBoy has put in some mammoth efforts here and in the US for quite some time :icon_cheers: You reckon his tireless efforts alone would be enough but I still even find myself writing several essays a week to someone here or on the other side of the world.
> 
> ...


Pat thats a fantastic effort and it all evolved from a LCPA.Best of luck with the site.
GB


----------



## joecast (10/8/08)

love it pat! great job. 

while its fun to browse through the biab threads here, the pages seem to add up pretty quick and it makes it tough to get the most recent/useful info. thanks heaps, my next beer is raised in your honor :beer: 
joe


----------



## reg (10/8/08)

Good onya Pat.

I for one have found all the info you give out and encouragement vey helpful and supportive.
I would not have made the leap to AG if it wasnt for yourself and Thirstyboy.
Time for another BIAB demo day at G&G.
what about a dedicated BIAB case swap in each state? :icon_cheers: 

Cheers
Reg


----------



## braufrau (10/8/08)

Looks great Pat.
Have you sent the link to basicbrewingradio??


----------



## geoff_tewierik (10/8/08)

Good effort Pat, well done.

Might want to double check some of your links though, the one for Thirsty Boy's link on TBN didn't work for me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/8/08)

Go pat



www.biab.brew.now...


Who would have thought such a crazy idea could go so far...


Pat...you waz a legand, now u is 1 :icon_cheers:


----------



## wambesi (10/8/08)

Looks great PP, happy to help out if I can in anyway.


----------



## MHB (10/8/08)

Nice work PP

Its been interesting watching BIAB grow from a tentative beginning into a fully fledged alternative to conventional three vessel systems.

I think there are lots of options left to explore, like separating out the husks which could lead to incredibly pale beers; very fine grits for higher extract efficiency, 100% alternative malts like rye, wheat, millet and sorghum that dont have husks necessary for more conventional mashing.

Its going to be great to see where BIAB goes next.

Good luck and good brewing to all those involved.

MHB


----------



## dr K (10/8/08)

amazing how well it has been recieved!
A quick google turns up all sorts of references


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/08)

Well done to the both of you. This is a great site for all brewers, and I truly believe that BIAB is a great way to begin all grain brewing. I had a newb referred from Les at Caloundra Home Brew, who dropped over to watch a brew day. A young guy with a new family and young baby. He has to deal with some space and budgetary constraints currently and was going to go extract brewing in the kitchen, I pointed him to the BIAB info on AHB and it looks like this is the way for him. As we all know "the secret" to this hobby is making good beer, if you don't then you drop out, simple as that. Starting out using basic equipment in the kitchen making AG beer using the BIAB method ensures that the results will be good enough to keep you brewing and improving, that right there always was, and will remain, the most significant benefit of BIAB as a brewing method IMO. Some may get the bug and move on to a more techo style of making beer, and some may not, but they will be making good beer and that's what this whole movement is about.

Forums are places for airing opinions, and being a forum the majority voice is heard loudest, but it allows for all sides of the argument to be heard. Newbs need to remember that not all comments posted on forums such as AHB are going to be based upon the experience and knowledge of the poster, sadly a lot of information posted is simply opinion or repeated parrot fashion from text or just plain hearsay, and some of the stuff I see posted really makes me feel for the newbs who might read it, and remember this stuff stays here for eternity (well a long time anyway). I believe BIAB did receive a bit of a bagging, mostly due to some of the claims of "my way's better than yours", and remember there were a few of those. Forums are places of free speech and you'll be shat on from a great height if you start that stuff in any forum.

Having it's own site BIAB can stand as a method of AG brewing, providing information while leaving the debate regarding it's merrits to forums such as AHB. If someone is looking to get into AG brewing and decides that BIAB is the way for them then they can have access to information without all of the opinion and conjecture to cloud their thinking, there is so much to learn, you really don't want to be playing tug of war with the nay sayers and proponents of the method you have chosen. So I think it's great that BIAB has a HOME.

Well done Pat for pushing this barrow from the outset, and to all of the early proponents like Ned and more lately to Thirsty for adding the extra dimension which BIAB required to give it it's own and rightly earned credentials.

Screwy


----------



## trevc (11/8/08)

Although I'm not doing BIAB, Pat offered heaps of useful, friendly advice when I was planning my first AG brew. I've done 3 brews now, and only wish I'd started sooner. All that time I spent with extracts when I could've been making real beer!

Thanks for the advice that got me running with AG sooner Pat, cheers.

Best of luck with the website. BIAB is a great way for people to start making real beer. Especially those dodgy types trying to set-up breweries on high-rise balconies


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/8/08)

Good on ya Mate , I was only reading some of thirstys post in the biab thread the other day and thinking that it needed some reworking to make it ezyer for the newbies , I still follow the original thread ....

This new resource looks the goods... 

I haven't done a bag brew for awhile now , but still have my bag and think how important it was too getting me into AG brewing ... 
I've tried too spreed the word among a few K+K brewers up this way but they just say its all to hard and continue to brew at 28 HaHa at least we know better ... 

Thanks to you and the others that have continued too work on and support the method and the new AG brewers 
3 CHEERS 


bunyip


----------



## blackbock (11/8/08)

Good to see you on AHB again Pat.


----------



## stowaway (11/8/08)

GOOD WORK!! ANd just in time! Ive almost got all my things ready and my first BIAB will be commencing on saturday.

If all goes well, and after I have a couple under my belt, ill make an Youtube video on it.


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/8/08)

Well done Pat, it's good to see all the info in one place. And it makes it much easier to get a grasp of the BIAB concept with the layout of the site you have created.
Top effort.

Andrew


----------



## Ross (11/8/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Well done Pat, it's good to see all the info in one place. And it makes it much easier to get a grasp of the BIAB concept with the layout of the site you have created.
> Top effort.
> 
> Andrew



+1

Yes, nice work Pat... It's come a long way since our early discussions over a pint or 2..... :icon_cheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## marlow_coates (11/8/08)

Top work mate.

A mate of mine found this website and read all about BIAB about 7 months ago. Convinced me to go halves in equipment and upgrade from our K+K years in undergrad.

Due to the benefits of BIAB we started all grain brewing a produced a ripper APA first go.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Katherine (11/8/08)

Well done Pat...

Great to see you last night... We only stayed for one more! So Im surprisingly feeling well today.

Should have our lives back in a couple of weeks... Hoping to do a brew soon!  

How's the LCPA Sourdough... Not bad hey!


----------



## Doogiechap (11/8/08)

Good on ya Pat !
As Screwy said so poignantly, the information available via the forum is difficult to sift through so this will be a fantastic vehicle for concise information and background for the method! Welcome to the world of webpage creation/ maintenance and this should keep your passion for midnight scribes well and truly satisfied  .
Cheers
Doug.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/8/08)

Nice work Pat,

This'll make life a lot easier. Might save us both a bit of typing answering questions that already have been... but nobody can find the answers buried in a monster thread.

I salute you and your dedication to the cause.

Thirsty


----------



## trevc (11/8/08)

Cheers


----------



## daemon (11/8/08)

Looks like a good start, I'm looking at BIAB as being an easier step to better beer without going the full AG path (I don't have the space... yet!). BIAB appeals to me because I want better than the kit tins so I've started reading as much as possible. This website has come at a very opportune time 

In regards to helping, I'd like to contribute with any web / hosting / technical related stuff as required. I could probably even get my brother to knock up a logo / design (he's a graphic designer), especially if I offered him a few resultant brews  Just send me a message if you want any assistance here.

Otherwise, I look forward to learning more about BIAB and hopefully trying it sooner rather than later!


----------



## PistolPatch (11/8/08)

I'm a bit blown away by all the positive feedback - a huge thanks to you all. I've come home to the above and some other top correspondence in PM's or emails. Wambesi has offered to work on a logo (how cool is that?) and kook has even offered to host the site (whatever that means :blink which sounds excellent too!

I'll write back to all you here and the others individually but it might take me a while as I have my parents visiting for a few weeks and I better put any sober time I have into them or the website. In other words, expect a possibly non-sensical thank you PM or reply in the near future.

I nearly have the first article written to whack up called, "The Efficiency God and Myth for New Brewers," but it probably needs further editing as I gave it a touch up after beers with Katie and LLoyd last night - lol! I think that article will be interesting though. It's mazing how inaccurate some of our measuring devices are  

An immediate priority though is to make a few corrections in the BIAB for Beginners .pdf file. If anyone knows how I can open a .pdf file to edit it, please let me know as my original file is sitting on my old computer which recently had a heart attack. I keep shocking it with 240V to try and resuscitate it but no luck so far.

Am waiting to hear back from ThirstyBoy with the hope that he will be able to provide some of his usual outstanding info, help or input. Katie tells me she has been keeping him busy in the food forum though. WT? I might have to bribe randyrob too into coming over and actually teaching me something about websites. The thing I'm using at the moment is pretty hard work and quite limited e.g. only 5 pages.

And please, if you write something interesting, see a great post or articles or have any good pics, please let me know. That site needs a lot of work quickly as you will have noticed!

I'll write back here any time something exciting happens on the site probably in my usual brief manner 

Once again, many thanks to all those who have helped out so much in so many ways to encourage, investigate and validate this lovely way of brewing.

Spot ya ron,
Pat

P.S. Just saw your post Daemon. I might have ot get your phone number!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/8/08)

PistolPatch said:


> An immediate priority though is to make a few corrections in the BIAB for Beginners .pdf file. If anyone knows how I can open a .pdf file to edit it, please let me know as my original file is sitting on my old computer which recently had a heart attack. I keep shocking it with 240V to try and resuscitate it but no luck so far.



Hey Pat, while I don't have anything to edit pdf's on my laptop, I can cut and paste it all into a Word doc file for you to then add what you need. You can then just use CutePDF to make a new pdf.

Cheers,

Geoff


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/8/08)

PistolPatch said:


> Am waiting to hear back from ThirstyBoy . . . .



have you tried to contact me Pat?? I haven't gotten anything. Sent to home or work? works e-mail isn't playing nice recently, might have dumped your e-mails in the spam bin... I'll check. Send em to my home address mate. Much more reliable.

Course I'll contribute where I can.

TB


----------



## bonj (12/8/08)

You know, if one person, just one person recommends BIAB they may think he's really sick and
they won't believe him. And if two people, two people do it, in harmony,
they may think they're both queer and they won't believe either of them.
And three people do it, three, can you imagine, three people walking in
recommending BIAB and walking out? They may think it's an
organization. And can you, can you imagine fifty people a day, I said
fifty people a day walking in recommending BIAB and
walking out? And friends they may thinks it's a movement.

And that's what it is, the BIAB Movement, and all you got to do to join is 
grab a pot and a bag and brew some beer. With Feeling...


----------



## Adamt (12/8/08)

You have too much time, Bonj...

Good work, Pat!


----------



## joecast (12/8/08)

Bonj said:


> And that's what it is, the BIAB Movement, and all you got to do to join is
> grab a pot and a bag and brew some beer. With Feeling...



PREACH IT BROTHER :super: :super:


----------



## PistolPatch (2/4/09)

Congratulations to ThirstyBoy (Dan) and SpillsMostOfIt (Geoff) on their BIAB interview on Basic Brewing Radio. Top job guys and a nice follow-on from the John Palmer BYO article which Dan put a lot of work into. :beer: 

Now which one of you was it who burped at the 29 min 44second mark? 

Good on you,
Pat

P.S. Should also be a few additions to the BIABrewer.info site in a few weeks but will post back then.


----------



## PistolPatch (18/4/10)

Sorry to bump this old thread but for those of you who have been waiting for BIABrewer.info to come to fruition then here you go!

Took a tad longer than expected  
Pat

* A massive thanks to all the guys that helped.


----------



## RdeVjun (18/4/10)

Congratulations Pat and well done! You've been pretty passionate about BIABing for years, the website is just taking it to a whole new level. :super:


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/10)

Up and going at last. Woohoo :icon_drunk: 
Thanks for all the hard work Pat.


----------

